
Regular Expression That Checks If a Number Is Prime (2016) - jagtodeath
https://iluxonchik.github.io/regular-expression-check-if-number-is-prime/
======
jagtodeath
A python implementation of is_prime(n):

    
    
      return re.compile(r'^1?$|^(11+)\1+$').match('1' * n) is None

